# is this singapore blue a male or female?



## BillyG (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi guys,this man sell this 3-inches singapore blue for 35 dollars,so of course i held on this chance like holding a handrail in subway!but then again,i want a female,and these are the pics he gave me,i can't see very clearly too but he says this is the best he can do,can't ask for more,wish you guys help me out here:worship:.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 29, 2010)

That's male.

Cass


----------



## BillyG (Sep 29, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> That's male.
> 
> Cass


really?for real?<edit>!since i only have $40 cash left after i ordered an Avicularia laeta,i'm onto a gravid haplopelma schmidti now i guess.but i really want a singapore blue:8o!dude,ARE YOU SURE???


----------



## MIC (Sep 29, 2010)

Lampropelma violaceopes presents dimorphism upon maturity. The male has a  emerald green color while female has the well known royal purple coloration.

Unfortunately the color is the same until maturity and so during the juvenile phase, other peculiarities are taking place, which are impossible to see from these photos.

Anyway, if the length is reffered to the body and not to the legs span, then there is a strong possibility that you have to do with a beatiful female.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 29, 2010)

The "dot" right in between the book lungs is a dead giveaway for male.

Cass


----------



## MIC (Sep 29, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> The "dot" right in between the book lungs is a dead giveaway for male.
> 
> Cass


Yeap, if this is the epiandrous fusillae and not some reflection, i agree with you.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 29, 2010)

Aye, as others mentioned 100% male


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 29, 2010)

Right on Cass!!!! 
It's a male alright!!!! 
Those pic's dont do much justice tho.....

Peace!!!


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 29, 2010)

Mucho MACHO.

PIG-


----------



## seanbond (Sep 29, 2010)

gravid haplopelma schmidti ---where would you be getting this from, these are somewhat hard to come by let alone a gravid female-


----------



## BillyG (Sep 29, 2010)

seanbond said:


> gravid haplopelma schmidti ---where would you be getting this from, these are somewhat hard to come by let alone a gravid female-


i dunno,it wrote so
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

either it's gravid or it just a fat t,i didn't check out,i focus on this singapore blue since i saw it,but everybody think it's a male,then i'm see him nowhere!;P


----------



## endoflove (Sep 29, 2010)

i was told that the dot was a male too ! idk that but mine went form blue to dull in a month and its a male i got a big girl for him as soon as he molts ! good luck


----------



## BillyG (Sep 29, 2010)

endoflove said:


> i was told that the dot was a male too ! idk that but mine went form blue to dull in a month and its a male i got a big girl for him as soon as he molts ! good luck


i don't quite get it,you mean you been told you got a male before but then after molt it's actually a female?


----------



## endoflove (Sep 30, 2010)

BillyG said:


> i don't quite get it,you mean you been told you got a male before but then after molt it's actually a female?


lol no i should had mention that i have 2 one was odd and i thought they were both girls but it turns out i have a nice pair the  male is now 5 or so inches when he molted (i dident know the sex at this piont) he was verry blue as my big girl is now but he dulled in about a month and has been that way ever since i have a fealing that hes gonna go green on me verry soon!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 30, 2010)

Loose the bark chips and give her enough humid substrate to burrow to that Haplopelma!  Oh and that violaceopes looks male to me too...


----------



## BillyG (Sep 30, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> Loose the bark chips and give her enough humid substrate to burrow to that Haplopelma!  Oh and that violaceopes looks male to me too...


oh that's not my t in that pic,that's the dealer's.i know,right:? the humidity is definitely not enough for a haplopelma.but lots dealers actually just go the most cheap way to keep them based on they can survive,such as keep arboreal ts in some very low and small boxes with some zoo med eco earth and a waterdish in and that's all.but i guess people gonna come and buy them and give them a new house anyway,so for short time it's cool.


----------

